# Sailing vancouver island to south america and beyond.



## willdadd (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm curious as to other peoples opinions, 
I am planning on sailing my georgian 23 from vancouver island to south america and beyond. I am aware that this is a small boat, but it has been super seaworthy thus far, the small inboard is very reliable, the accomodations though a little small are comfortable and well layed out, and I have the same space inside as a catalina 27.

I'm just wondering if theres anything someone more experienced may think I've missed..

cheers


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

A stormy, lee shore with few safe harbours most of the way. Quite the challenge. Are you talking about going down the west side to the Horn, or crossing "up" the Canal? Biiiig difference. Down in Chile, I don't know how you'd carry the fuel, water and supplies to get past Patagonia, but Vito Dumas Vito Dumas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia managed.

The book "My Old Man and the Sea" might be instructive. I think that was a 25 footer. Don't bring a cat.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

MIles Hordern wrote a book V_oyaging the Pacific_[ISBN 0-7195-6482 4]of his travels from NZ to CHile and back (and where he helped prepare a cruising guide to Sth Chile). His yacht I guess would only be about 28'


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Umm.. why would you sail a Georgian 23 if you have a 32' sailboat available to you... JJ Taylor made some very rugged boats, including the Contessa 26...

Also, how much experience do you have??? As pointed out, the west coast of the Americas can be a very nasty place to be sailing-lee shore, few good harbors, etc. The point about whether you're rounding the Horn or transiting the canal is also a good one-as they're very different things to do, and you need to prep the boat differently for them.

For instance, fitting a pilot and four line handlers on a 23' boat to make a canal transit might be a bit difficult.



willdadd said:


> I'm curious as to other peoples opinions,
> I am planning on sailing my georgian 23 from vancouver island to south america and beyond. I am aware that this is a small boat, but it has been super seaworthy thus far, the small inboard is very reliable, the accomodations though a little small are comfortable and well layed out, and I have the same space inside as a catalina 27.
> 
> I'm just wondering if theres anything someone more experienced may think I've missed..
> ...


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

This might be a good read for you.......i2f
JohnGuzzwell.com

Latitude 38 - The West's Premier Sailing & Marine Magazine


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

sailingdog said:


> Umm.. why would you sail a Georgian 23 if you have a 32' sailboat available to you... JJ Taylor made some very rugged boats, including the Contessa 26...


Good question, SD.... but btw, the Vancouver builder Taylor is not the same as the Ontario JJ Taylor that built the Contessas, so that boat too may be a question mark.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Faster said:


> Good question, SD.... but btw, the Vancouver builder Taylor is not the same as the Ontario JJ Taylor that built the Contessas, so that boat too may be a question mark.


Ah... thought it said JJ Taylor, not JT Taylor..  My bad.


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

You're gonna need a good EPIRB or two or three. A full immersion survival suit, and lots of clean underwear. Are you sure you can't find a smaller craft, or raft for your adventure? How about a canoe?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

This is a bit pessimistic.... Plenty of 20-30' LOA boats have made passages down the western side of the Americas... and a few have even done the Horn..


Capnblu said:


> You're gonna need a good EPIRB or two or three. A full immersion survival suit, and lots of clean underwear. Are you sure you can't find a smaller craft, or raft for your adventure? How about a canoe?


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Another good read is, MY OLD MAN AND THE SEA..........i2f

Amazon.com: My Old Man and the Sea: David Hays, Daniel Hays: Books


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I mentioned that in the second post, I2F...but it bears repeating.


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

Ya I guess I am just pessimistic, what's the term you use to define the people who unknowingly risk their own lives, then ours, to rescue or recover them? Don't get me wrong, I love adventure as much as the next guy, but would you get on that boat for that trip Dog?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Depends on the boat, its condition, the experience of the captain, crew, weather forecast, etc. 


Capnblu said:


> Ya I guess I am just pessimistic, what's the term you use to define the people who unknowingly risk their own lives, then ours, to rescue or recover them? Don't get me wrong, I love adventure as much as the next guy, but would you get on that boat for that trip Dog?


----------



## willdadd (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys, I don't know what you'd consider experienced, but I'm sure mine would be enough to get some worried comments 

I'm going to hopefully take her around the island this summer and see how that goes.

I'm not sure if you's are familar with the G23, its also the 21st anniversary edition, with wheel helm, inboard lister petter, diesel heater, very well equipped


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

If you would like some hints about going around Vancouver Island, let me know. I have done it 8 times.

Jack


----------



## t4li3sin (Apr 28, 2009)

So that makes it a 23 footer with a wheel helm. That leaves you with a lot of room doesnt it ? Ohh, and an inboard engine. I can see all the space from here, Ahahah ! 

By the way, Im all for it. And if you dont want to become a burden, then dont bring any form of communication along, they wont even know if you sink so they wont have to "come out of their way" to rescue you like your friend says. Hell that'd probably shut him right up dont you think ? Ahahah ! It's all good fun. Some people climbed El captain, 1000 meters of rock face, without ropes. Who are the others to tell them otherwise ? Let them mind their own business. What's the suicide rate anyways ? I think if every person who commits suicide would do something crazy instead, a who lot more of em would be alive today. Putting your life at risk for something greater gives it meaning. 

Thats all I have to say about this. 
Keep the spirit!


----------

